# Dixie flyer  Look what showed up on the front porch



## basementchoppers (Jan 16, 2011)

Have no idea what it is.....  Any ideas? Looks like a 3 speed with a cool right twist gear changer.


----------



## sam (Jan 18, 2011)

it's a murray


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 28, 2011)

Oooh, man I must have got a good one!  LOL right!  But what the hell? It was given to me......


----------

